# Gap between paver patio and stairs - How to fix?



## kyassassin (Jan 14, 2009)

I have been trying to build a paver patio now for almost 2 weeks. After successfully building the patio I wanted to put in some stairs. The problem is that I was too afraid to dig right next to the patio and it has left me with a 4-5" gap between the stairs and the patio.









What would you do with this gap? Can it be filled and if so with what? 

Please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## jonathna d (Mar 20, 2009)

*building steps*

your patio's foundation will be fine if you build your step's as so

1: measure the hight of your patio and see how many steps[a six'' block and 1'' cap makes a 7'' step the block will be buried an inch so youll have a 6'' step when done remeber this when measureing the hight of your patio] 

2: measure the depth of your cap say a 12'' cap that now becomes an 11'' cap allowing for an 1'' overhang 

3:measure out 11'' from your patio and mark this spot this will be the FACE of where your block will be laid in

4: measure out another 11'' from your first mark and this will be the placement for your block on the next step

5: dig a 8'' deep trench in the shape you want your steps to be [boxed in]
6: w/ a handtamp tamp soil grade till its leavel and flat fill in trench w/ #1 crusher run in 3'' incraments and tamp down till ruff level
7: place a 1'' layer of screening[fine crushed stone sand will do for this but i recomend the screen's] down and level FRONT TO BACK AND SIDE TO SIDE
8: place your blocks and lightly tamp in to place useing a level check back to front and side to side all the way around the block onece your first row of blocks in place in your caps useing construction glue [pl 400]
9: back fill your first step with stone and repeat #7 remeber to level screening 1'' below the top of the cap on step one 
10: after your blocks are leveled in place you can set in your caps and glue down
and there is your steps keep in mind these numbers are ment for two six'' steps that is if your patio is one foot of the ground if it's higher you can take this formula and make it work for any hight doing it this way will not disturbe the integreate of your patios foundation 
good luck


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Good advice ^. I would make the top step even with the patio and not level. With only the 1 step, I'd grade the landing to match.


----------

